# CA antivirus (etrust) problem with uninstall



## chilloo (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi friends,

I face a difficult problem with uninstalling Ca antivirus but it says i have to log in as administrator whereas already i have logged in as administrator only. Whatever I try, i just could not remove the program. Can anybody plz help. My OS is Windows 2000 professional with office XP.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you tried by going through control panel? if not follow the instructions below:

Click *Start* and click on *Control Panel*, double click on *Add remove programs*, when he list appears click on *Ca antivirus* and then click *Remove* and follow the prompts.


----------



## kivi26 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have the same problem, even if I go thru Control panel Add/Remove options and then try un-installing CA I still get that error "Dont have admin previleges."


----------

